# Florastor-Anyone try this??



## 17043

Hi all,After trying many anti-D's. medication that don't seem to work for me,I am fed up.I was watching a health program on TV the other day and heard of a product called Florastor.This is a over the counter drug wich doctor's do not prescribe often due to either not believing in it,or are not educated enough on it.I was told by a pharmacist that it is mostly prescribed my doctors who study natural medicine.I have just ordered the product and it is expected to arrive next wednesday.For all of you IBS-D sufferers, I will keep you updated if this medication does or does not work.If it does work...HOORAAAHH! If it doesn't,guess I'm back to the drawing board.These pills come in either 10,20, or 50 capsules.I decided to go with the 50, which is costing me close to 55.00$ CAN.It is mostly given to those who suffer from IBS, Colitis & Chron's.Anyone who knows anything about this product,or who has tried it, I would love to hear any advice.Thanks all! Here are the websites for those who want to read a little more about this...http://www.florastor.ca (CANADA)http://www.florastor.com


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome liga


----------



## 17043

Hi Joolie







Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Talissa

Hi Liga,Yes I'm taking florastor now. Love it. Not a cure, but has helped alot. I've been taking it about 2 months now. Istill need to take fiber, but the florastor has lowered my daily trips to the loo from 2-3 xs/am, to once. It also normalized them.(they look normal, feel normal, & I even need to strain a bit to get moving--w/ D, you know this is good!)Combined with taking high dose primadophilus reuteri, its gotten rid of my bloating. KOW.I have about 8 studies on s. boulardii(in florastor) if you're interested. Some though are also listed on florastor's website, so you've probably read them.I hope it help you too! ...You may get mild die-off effect at first. It's a good sign, even if you feel bad. Didn't last long for me. (I just got light headed) Also really follow florastor's advice & don't take antifungals w/ them. I took a natural antibacterial/anti-fungal, grapefruit seed extract, and had a bad time till I figured out the problem.Do let us know it goes for you. Remember to be patient. And don't consider it a cure. Probiotics help, but don't usually "cure". They also usually take at least 2 weeks to a month to see noticeable changes.Thx for sharing here!, Talissa


----------



## Arnie W

Talissa, do you order from the florastor site or do you know of a cheaper supplier? Thanks.


----------



## Talissa

Hi Arnie, I don't know if there's much variation in price, but I order florastor here https://www.naturalhealthconsult.com/buyonl...ting.asp?id=506They don't email to confirm the order or make sure the int'l shipping cost is ok. But they ship it out right away & I get the order in record time.Have you checked with any of your pharmacies there in Aussieland??


----------



## Arnie W

Cheers, Tal. No NZ referrals on google. And the American vitamin companies I use do not stock it either.


----------



## 17043

Thanks for your reply Talissa!I started Florastor on Monday and so far so good.Not that I have noticed any changes yet, but at least it's not making my IBS worse. The only thing i've noticed is that I am extremely tired...more than before.I've also been very light-headed today, so I'm not sure if it's the pills that is causing it.I know it won't cure me,but hopefully it will stop me from going to the bathroom 10-15 times a day!! Hoping it will take away the bloating and major cramps I suffer from too.I hope they keep working for you! Take Care


----------



## 21029

I've been taking Florastor twice daily for about four weeks and have noticed a huge difference in my IBS. I would occasionally have bouts of diarrhea and constipation, depending on what I ate. My bowel movements are much more consistent and "regular" consistency.My gastro doctor suggested this (I think he's the tops!) and is glad it works instead of having to continue prescribing medications to relax my colon. I've had IBS since very-early teen years (over 30 years) and I can't believe I've found something that works - hope it stays that way.







By the way, remember that stress relief techniques are good adjunct therapies as well. I'm a member of the "traditional" medical field, but have always been open to new ideas.Keep shopping around on the internet for cheaper prices as some places offer it by the 3-pack or 6-pack.


----------



## Gret

I started taking two florastor capsules a day about a week ago, but immediately had to reduce to one cap. I was actually constipated and I've had big time D for about 15 years! This has also reduced anxiety and it's wonderful to feel like I can do things w/o always worried about a toilet. Good luck to you, I hope we can all benefit from this in the long run!


----------



## 15633

Anyone else take this and seen results?


----------



## sucky

I'm thinking of trying probiotics as a way to help deal with my ibs (mostly d, sometimes c). From what i've read, its sort of hit and miss with trying to find the right probiotics, and i'm thinking of trying florastor first. My question is about whether this helps urgency at all. While i do usually have d its not that bad at all, almost regular actually. its really more the urgency thats a problem and not actually whats coming out! Any hints as to what to try?


----------



## wiredwoman

Talissa said:


> Hi Liga,Yes I'm taking florastor now. Love it. Not a cure, but has helped alot. I've been taking it about 2 months now. Istill need to take fiber, but the florastor has lowered my daily trips to the loo from 2-3 xs/am, to once. It also normalized them.(they look normal, feel normal, & I even need to strain a bit to get moving--w/ D, you know this is good!)Combined with taking high dose primadophilus reuteri, its gotten rid of my bloating. KOW.I have about 8 studies on s. boulardii(in florastor) if you're interested. Some though are also listed on florastor's website, so you've probably read them.I hope it help you too! ...You may get mild die-off effect at first. It's a good sign, even if you feel bad. Didn't last long for me. (I just got light headed) Also really follow florastor's advice & don't take antifungals w/ them. I took a natural antibacterial/anti-fungal, grapefruit seed extract, and had a bad time till I figured out the problem.Do let us know it goes for you. Remember to be patient. And don't consider it a cure. Probiotics help, but don't usually "cure". They also usually take at least 2 weeks to a month to see noticeable changes.Thx for sharing here!, Talissa


TalissaAre you still taking Florastor? I have just started after several years, many many many years of trying many things. Am currently vegan gluten free and nothng has worked. Nothing. I have been tkaing florastor for a week with no effects, except that I have some funky dieoff symptoms happening like fatigue (who needs MORE fatigue?) and mood variations. I know I need to stick with it, just looking for oter observations opver time from extreme IBS-Ders.


----------



## On Edge

Florastor has helped me when my symptoms haven't been too bad, but the effect wears off after a some months. Also, it is no match for the D that comes with antibiotic treatments. Interestingly, the brand name Forastor from online works but a generic saccharides bouliardi supplement from my local health store doesn't.


----------



## jbeth

Arnie W said:


> Cheers, Tal. No NZ referrals on google. And the American vitamin companies I use do not stock it either.


Try Drugstore.comI used Florastor while I had c.diff. I have IBS alternating D and constipation. I've learned more about Florastor in the last five minutes reading these posts than I did with hours of research during c. diff! Thanks!


----------



## GAgirl

I have IBS-C and I just starting taking this about 3 days ago. I noticed results immediately. It cleared up the constipation within hours, but it makes me very bloated and gives me stomach cramps. I'm hoping this will go away as I keep taking it because it does work pretty well. My doc also wants to put me on an antidepressant that he says will help with the bloating. Anyone have luck with that?


----------

